# USA vs Mexico 8/27



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

2nd round action beginning.
what network is televising this game tonight?

and that kid on the mexico team named CASTRO is pretty good. i saw him light up argentina for 14 straight points in the 1st quarter at their last game. turns out he was a member of the UNLV Running rebels so he is playing at home basically. hes got a good game. very close to josh childress but seems more explosive.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The game comes on ESPN2 in a few minutes...All of the USA games apparently come on ESPN2 at 11PM.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Starting lineup change, Billups instead of Kidd, Amare instead of Dwight.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Carmelo is going to catch Mexico if they leave him in the game.He's got sixteen and it looks like he's in his backyard playing against the neighbourhood kids.
45-23 at the end of the first


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We've played really sloppy basketball in the second quarter.Taking way too many bad shots.Mexico hits the buzzer beating trey and it's only 65-51.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

For as much homework as Bill Walton seems to do about these countries, he sure is missing some basic facts about the USA players.

He just tried to claim that Lebron is so predominantly right handed right now and he should learn to finish with his left hand. That's so blatantly wrong, I'm not sure what to say. Lebron is known for having arguably the best off-handed finishing in the league, right up there with Steve Nash and a couple others. 

Walton must be thinking of a different player, lol.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Really sloppy there in the second quarter. We looked like we weren't sure quite what to do when Mexico sent in the double teams and aggressive defense. We need to get back on our game here in the second half.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We gave up 50 pts in a half to Mexico...the defense needs to pick up big time.

Let's see how the boys respond in the 3rd qtr


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Boy does Mike Miller suck. And I'm not just talking about this game, he's been by far the worst player the entire tournament. Let's stop dicking around and play Kidd-Kobe-LeBron-Melo-Dwight to start the second.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I would be surprised if we didn't put the big run on them to start the third quarter.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I can appreciate some background on these countries and their players. But man, I would really like to hear some commentary about the actual game once in a while, too.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We need to find a way to get Kidd in the game more. The offense just doesn't flow nearly as well with Chauncey running the show.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

The team is still playing sloppy in the third. Hopefully we start blowing them out soon, and put the clamps on Beck.


----------



## gamadict (Jul 28, 2002)

I really hate when the US lets these guys take relatively unpressured three point shots. ALWAYS force international teams to take twos if possible


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Brandname said:


> For as much homework as Bill Walton seems to do about these countries, he sure is missing some basic facts about the USA players.
> 
> He just tried to claim that Lebron is so predominantly right handed right now and he should learn to finish with his left hand. That's so blatantly wrong, I'm not sure what to say. Lebron is known for having arguably the best off-handed finishing in the league, right up there with Steve Nash and a couple others.
> 
> Walton must be thinking of a different player, lol.


Walton was thinkking of Wade.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Mexico is 10 for 17 shooting treys


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Dwight Howard is *large*.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Oh ****, I think someone just pissed Kobe off. Good news for the US.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Romel Beck just abused Kobe on that play.The trey and 1


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Is it just me, or has the refereeing been overwhelmingly pro-USA this entire tournament? 

Really weird, when the last 2 times, USA couldn't buy a call.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

damn someone needs to make a gif of that crossover!!!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I can't believe that Beck isn't playing in a major league somewhere in Europe.He's looked incredible in this tourney.From what I can gather he's played in the d league,and in Puerto Rico,Venezuela and Mexico.He's looked like a guy who deserves a look to me


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Mebarak said:


> Is it just me, or has the refereeing been overwhelmingly pro-USA this entire tournament?
> 
> Really weird, when the last 2 times, USA couldn't buy a call.


I think this could be attributed to the team really making a concerted effort to learn the international rules.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron and Kobe sitting to start the 4th. Is this going to be the first time we actually have to rest some starters for the end of the 4th quarter?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I don't like how they call traveling when someone dives for a ball on the ground.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Melo is a beast. Dwight is a bigger beast! Kobe isnt playing as well as he could.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Props to Mexico though. Theyre at least making the US work for the win.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron looks so much more comfortable in a primary playmaker role than he does as the primary scorer for my Cavs. He looks like he's enjoying it a lot more, too.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

what 101-78 the states after 3, I think the lead will go over 30 in the 4th but at least they gave us a battle tonight


----------



## gamadict (Jul 28, 2002)

It's no reasonable anymore for the USA to blow out everyone by 50, but...this was frustrating to watch. One of those games where the other team just keeps hitting threes. Ball was kind of following them in the second half. Kobe was bizarrely forcing it for most of the game, and the USA was needlessly sloppy on the break


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Nice game. I think that the change in starting lineup kinda messed up the chemistry that the team had in the previous games. The team just runs so much smoother with Jason Kidd at the helm than with Billups.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Defensively the USA wasnt up to par. Coach K should get on them for giving up 100 to Mexico.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

CubanLaker said:


> Nice game. I think that the change in starting lineup kinda messed up the chemistry that the team had in the previous games. The team just runs so much smoother with Jason Kidd at the helm than with Billups.


I agree. Kidd and Lebron have really developed some great chemistry, too. They should keep that unit intact. It was really destroying other teams thus far in the tournament.

I have a feeling Coach K made the switch to try to kick start the 2nd team, though, since they've been struggling for much of the time.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

man mexico nearly pulled off a scare. that romel beck kid/castro is pretty good like i said. smoked kobe a few times. why isnt any pro teams giving this kid a shot?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

DuMa said:


> man mexico nearly pulled off a scare. that romel beck kid/castro is pretty good like i said. smoked kobe a few times. why isnt any pro teams giving this kid a shot?


I think he played in the D-league. He did look nice out there though, real smooth with his handle.

I also agree that changing the lineups screwed up the team chemistry. Guys were falling into their roles prior to this. 

Along those lines, I don't think having 5 scorers in works - e.g. Amare/Billups with the LBJ/Carmelo/Kobe. You almost have to have Jkidd out there with them cause he looks to distribute 100% of the time and push the tempo.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Along those lines, I don't think having 5 scorers in works - e.g. Amare/Billups with the LBJ/Carmelo/Kobe. You almost have to have Jkidd out there with them cause he looks to distribute 100% of the time and push the tempo.


Exactly. I really have no idea what the point of that starting lineup was. But by the same token, I don't think having a lineup with no playmakers works either (which is what the second unit has been.. Billups/Redd/Miller/Prince/Stoudemire = stagnant offense). I'd like to see them try to optimize each lineup, while trying to keep the same 5 man units together as much as possible to improve chemistry heading forward.

I'd like to see:

Unit 1: Kidd, Bryant, Redd, Anthony, Howard
Unit 2: Williams, Billups, James, Prince (Bosh), Stoudemire
Spot minutes: Miller/Chandler


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Quote:
<table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="alt2" style="border: 1px inset ;"> LAS VEGAS, Aug. 27 - Team USA entered the locker room Monday night with just a 14-point halftime lead against Mexico in the second round of the FIBA Americas Championship. After playing their worst 10 minutes of basketball in the tournament so far, they were searching for something to spark them. Then LeBron James told his teammates, "The energy man has awoken."
James, the Cleveland Cavaliers superstar, went out and backed up his words, scoring 16 of his 19 points in the third period as the U.S. overcame an unusually sloppy first half to defeat Mexico 127-100.
<table id="content_column" align="right" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="238"><tbody><tr><td width="10">
</td><td width="228">
</td></tr></tbody></table> James said the team was "going through the motions a little bit" in the first game of the second round of this Olympic qualifying tournament. "It's all about us trying to challenge ourselves to play hard every night," James said. "We know we're capable of beating any team. It can be one night where we beat ourselves . . . and we don't want that to happen."
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<!-- END TEMPLATE: bbcode_quote --> 
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn...082800344.html

The Energy Man Lives!


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

LeBron is the true leader of this team.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Quote:
> <table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="alt2" style="border: 1px inset ;"> LAS VEGAS, Aug. 27 - Team USA entered the locker room Monday night with just a 14-point halftime lead against Mexico in the second round of the FIBA Americas Championship. After playing their worst 10 minutes of basketball in the tournament so far, they were searching for something to spark them. Then LeBron James told his teammates, "The energy man has awoken."
> James, the Cleveland Cavaliers superstar, went out and backed up his words, scoring 16 of his 19 points in the third period as the U.S. overcame an unusually sloppy first half to defeat Mexico 127-100.
> <table id="content_column" align="right" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="238"><tbody><tr><td width="10">
> ...


It's definitely encouraging to hear that he isn't fatigued yet this summer. He hasn't had much time off in years. Fortunately he's still really young. I just hope he doesn't feel the same fatigue during the regular season as he did last year.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

DuMa said:


> LeBron is the true leader of this team.


lol

melo,kobe and kidd are the 3 big reasons this team is dominating and you picked lebron 

:lol:


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

aznzen said:


> lol
> 
> melo,kobe and kidd are the 3 big reasons this team is dominating and you picked lebron
> 
> :lol:


I would definitely say that Lebron has contributed to the wins at a comparable level to all three of those guys.


----------

